# Flashing gauge cluster help



## SICKS.OH (Jan 22, 2007)

recently my battery went dead from sitting. I charged it and got the goat running but now the areas under the oil temp and fuel level flash. anyone tell me how to make it stop, i looked in the manual but can't find anything.


----------



## SICKS.OH (Jan 22, 2007)

nevermind.......... unhook battery rehook battery duh


----------



## Fhluger (Jan 30, 2009)

Did that work, mine still flash, any thoughts?


----------

